# NEW HobbyKing F4U Corsair



## dominicm (Feb 9, 2017)

Super little "almost ready to fly" warbird in this size just like it's predecessors in this 750mm series from HobbyKing. Assembly takes minutes and flies like a much larger model due to the clever ORX gyro stabiliser.


----------



## dominicm (Feb 9, 2017)

Second flight. It likes a bit of low inverted this thing...


----------

